# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si te behem anetar i ndonje grupi publik ne forum ?

## GrimReaper

repshendetje , nesa ka mundesi te me ndihmoje ndokush qe te me tregoj si te behem anetar i grupeve publike te forumit ?

----------


## EuroStar1

Shko tek paneli i antarit dhe ne te djathte poshte tek opsionet kerko _Grupet e Anëtarësimit_ aty mund te zgjedhesh ku te antarsohesh.

Aman mos zgjidh partin e punes  :perqeshje:

----------


## GrimReaper

> Shko tek paneli i antarit dhe ne te djathte poshte tek opsionet kerko _Grupet e Anëtarësimit_ aty mund te zgjedhesh ku te antarsohesh.
> 
> Aman mos zgjidh partin e punes


Faleminderit jashtezakonisht shume , te pershendes. 

ahhahhahahha , nuk e zgjodha partin e punes .  :perqeshje:

----------


## Tesla Motor

[=EuroStar1;3050636]Shko tek paneli i antarit dhe ne te djathte poshte tek opsionet kerko _Grupet e Anëtarësimit_ aty mund te zgjedhesh ku te antarsohesh.QUOTE)


Ky version nuk ekziston, te pakten per mua.

Sepse dy here kam derguar mesazh dhe pergjigjeja nuk e di se kur do vije, por kur te vije, mund te jete vone.
Me vjen shume keq por ekziston nje moskokcarje nga ana e atyre qe kane pergjegjesi ne tema te ndryshme.
Me pelqen Forumi shqiptar por dhe ne e kemi kohen shume te kufizuar.
Kam nje oreks shume te madh per te kontribuar ne komunitetin shqiptar, por jo kjo moskokcarje, nuk eshte mire.
Le te jemi sa me serioze ne ate qe bejme.
Ne qofte se kemi mare nje nen Forum mbi shpatulla, atehere kjo do te thote se kemi pergjegjesi, dhe jo kur kemi kohe.
Kush u ndie keq per fjalet qe lexoi te me fali, por e dua Forumin shqiptar si te ishte i imi, megjithse kam pak dite qe jam regjistruar.

----------


## EuroStar1

Me 50 postime nuk tte antarsojne asgjekundi

Duhet te kontribosh ne nje forum ku ta pret rradakja ty, qe moderatoret te shohin qe ti je pjese aktive dhe me vlera e ati forumi dhe keshtu te antarsojne

----------


## drague

> repshendetje , nesa ka mundesi te me ndihmoje ndokush qe te me tregoj si te behem anetar i grupeve publike te forumit ?


mund te marresh pjese ke nenforumi ateist.

do bejm nje perjashtim per ty.

----------


## Neteorm

Grupet ne forum jane bere publike dhe cdokush mund te anetaresohet ne to, nuk ka limite postimesh si me pare. 

Linku : https://www.forumishqiptar.com/group.php

----------

